# Goofy question



## SilatFan (May 7, 2008)

Why is it that so many Muay Thai coaches and cornerman yell something like "Hoooo!" everytime their fighter throws a Round house shin kick?  Is it just for motivation or is there some other reason for it?


----------



## Giorgio (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've never  asked why, although I've picked up the habit myself. I do it when holding the pads for someone training as well. I think it's to do with motivating the fighter, and also impressing the judges. Like, if everyone is acting all impressed when your nak muay throws a kick, then I guess it subconsciously influences the judges?

Complete stab in the dark, though. Does anyone have a more educated guess to make?


----------



## SilatFan (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Giorgio!

That makes sense.  But like Giorgio also asked has anyone here ever been actually told my their coach why its done?


----------



## Odin (May 14, 2008)

Honestly its to help with the pain and used as encourgement.
Its like a well done, and i think its tradition.


----------



## SilatFan (May 14, 2008)

Odin said:


> Honestly its to help with the pain and used as encourgement.
> Its like a well done, and i think its tradition.


 

Thanks!


----------



## Xon (May 27, 2008)

I agree with the judges comment
Watch Dekkers vs. some guys in Thailand and the fans together all make that sound everytime the thai guy lands a blow making it seem like a bigger deal


----------



## skoundrelyo (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you sure its not "ooo wwweyyy"  Thats what I've heard at fights and what our trainer encouraged us to say when our gyms fighter landed a nice hit.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 2, 2008)

Whether it's this type in Muay Thai or the Kiai in Karate or whatever I think one of the reasons for it is that it forces the student to breathe.

Breathing is one of the first things to go - especially under stress. If you're conditioned to yell something each time you throw a particular technique then it kind of forces your body to breathe.

I personally don't think yelling is necessary to accomplish this but it is one way to do so that is used by a variety of martial arts.

In a sport context it could definitely also have something to do with catching the judge's or ref's attention and makes them more likely to notice the technique (assuming it lands). And it could also make it easier for judges to count thrown strikes.

But I think breathing is probably the primary reason. It's certainly the most logical one I've ever heard.

Mike


----------



## SilatFan (Jun 2, 2008)

pesilat said:


> Whether it's this type in Muay Thai or the Kiai in Karate or whatever I think one of the reasons for it is that it forces the student to breathe.
> 
> Breathing is one of the first things to go - especially under stress. If you're conditioned to yell something each time you throw a particular technique then it kind of forces your body to breathe.
> 
> ...


 

No, no.   Its not the fighter who is making a sound, yell, exhale that im asking about.  Im asking about the cornermen yelling/celebrating after every big kick and if anyone studying/teaching muay thai was actually told a specific reason for that practice.  Thanks again guys


----------



## meth18au (Jun 3, 2008)

skoundrelyo said:


> Are you sure its not "ooo wwweyyy"  Thats what I've heard at fights and what our trainer encouraged us to say when our gyms fighter landed a nice hit.



This is the sound that I am more familiar with in our gym...."ooo wwweyyy"!!!  I use it in everyday life now- just one of those funny habits you pick up.

My Kru also says "ahhhhh" when you get a technique really well after he's explained something to you...

I've never thought to ask why though...very curious...


----------



## skoundrelyo (Jun 3, 2008)

To OP: Pretty sure its supposed to be "ooo weeeyy"  Look at videos of fights in Thailand.  Always hear the crowd yelling "ooo wweeyyy."  Or watch the movie Chok Dee.  Acting isn't too great, but the sport of muay thai is pretty authentic.  Besides the numerous amount of knockouts of course lol


----------

